# HIS and Hers



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Being a holiday and 0.0 kids or grand kids around we decided we'd treat our self's to a rib eye. I even received a compliment on the correct amount of pink. That's a rarity.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Why is hers bigger? :wink2:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Dave Sal said:


> Why is hers bigger? :wink2:


+1 Huh? :biggrin2:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Dave Sal said:


> Why is hers bigger? :wink2:


I was wondering who would be the first to ask and -- If you've been married -- You Know why.:vs_laugh:


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

SeniorSitizen said:


> I was wondering who would be the first to ask and -- If you've been married -- You Know why.:vs_laugh:


Wife never gets the biggest steak. I know how much she will eat.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

wooleybooger said:


> Wife never gets the biggest steak. I know how much she will eat.


Try allowing her to choose first.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

I get carefully selected and cut "best parts" of any steak cooked up around here - if he doesn't fork feed me I end up not eating and he gets upset that I "missed out" on the nummies lol

They /are/ nummy, but truth is he likes a rare/med-rare and I'm more of a "slap it and give me a slab" girl.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Try allowing her to choose first.:vs_laugh:


She would take the smaller. Besides if she didn't she would eat what she wants and either throw the rest away or put it in the frig. In the frig and I get it anyway.:biggrin2:


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Sous vide = no guessing.


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

I cook two steaks, both fairly large, and then slice one up. While the steaks are cooking, I also cook up some onions and mushrooms, and if I remember some good idaho russets for bakers. 

So, we get pretty full on the one large strip steak. The other one never goes to waste, we have it for back up in case we are extra hungry and want more right away but, usually we have it the next night as steak salad. Along with gorgonzola cheese. MMM, MMM good!!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Mystriss said:


> I get carefully selected and cut "best parts" of any steak cooked up around here - if he doesn't fork feed me I end up not eating and he gets upset that I "missed out" on the nummies lol
> 
> They /are/ nummy, but truth is he likes a rare/med-rare and I'm more of a "slap it and give me a slab" girl.


 Have you ever eaten pickled moose nose? I did at the Anchorage Fur Rendezvous but didn't know what it was until later when a fellow GI ask if I knew what that was on that cracker. Actually it was a really good chaser for that beer we had drank.:wink2:


http://www.furrondy.net/


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Not married for a long time now but the ex-wife only took her steak ruined - I would put mine on when I flipped hers so it cooked exactly twice as long as mine.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Now that we are retired we don’t buy steak anymore. Once per week we go to Outback and have steak. We get a smaller steak than we would eat at home, but we also get a potato, salad and bread for not much more than buying it for home. We regularly get coupons for discounts and every 4th meal is half price with their rewards program. Retirement, less cooking, fewer leftovers.


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Have you ever eaten pickled moose nose? I did at the Anchorage Fur Rendezvous but didn't know what it was until later when a fellow GI ask if I knew what that was on that cracker. Actually it was a really good chaser for that beer we had drank.:wink2:
> 
> 
> http://www.furrondy.net/


No and I doubt I ever will heh Moose is too... well, "gamey" is what I was told for why I probs didn't like the taste.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

If you kill it before you eat it, it doesn't taste quite as gamey. Seriously, we don't get a lot of moose meat here, dang lottery is about one in a thousand to get a permit, but those that do like to select a small one so they can eat it. Some of the stories about tough meat from big bulls are sad. I don't need 400 pounds of tough hamburger. 

Bud


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

We have lots of moose hunting up here, it's not even considered "a thing" by most of the state. Caribou hunting is more of "a thing" I do like Caribou and Reindeer, just not moose ~shrug~


----------

